# NZQA for level 9 – International Masters in Business Administration



## kkhurram (Jan 4, 2020)

Dear All;

Greetings.
I am currently studying Online Masters in International Business from a public University of UK. It is basically a TOP UP program. My last degree is B.E Electrical Engineering.

I am interested to know that after completing my Masters degree, i will get NZQA Level 9 or not as my last degree is in Engineering & work experience is also in technical side.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nobody can give you any clue as to the assessment outcome of your degree or degrees. If they aren't recognized in NZ (meaning they are not exempt from assessment) then the only way to know the equivalent level they meet on the NZQF is to have them assessed by NZQA.
You may also experience issues in any visa application as your Bachelor degree and Masters Degree are in completely different subjects or occupation skillsets.


----------



## kkhurram (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback. Any01 who passed through same Scenario , kindly share your experience please


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kkhurram said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Any01 who passed through same Scenario , kindly share your experience please


Again, nobody can give you any guarantee that your qualification assessment will be the same.....even if they had studied the same course at the same university but at a different time. Every qualification assessment is treated individually and is dependent on many factors.
The ONLY way to know is to have the assessment.


----------

